# Do others have android 4.2.2 working with March-May App updates?



## DrvrDonMiller (May 21, 2017)

Despite Uber claims android 4.0 is enough, or even 4.1 this 139.1 version and at least one version back will not work with Android 4.2.2. Uber expert is trying to blame the phone, but cannot point to issues with the Samsung still showing plenty of RAM. A March previous version produced an all-white screen. This 3.139.1 version produces an all-black screen with no active fields, then in 15 seconds the application aborts. Google play uninstall and reloading have been done at least 8 times.


Using Prior version was suggested by Expert. Prior versions are offered from APKpure,co but every download attempt fails. ApkMirrow prior versions can be downloaded, but going on line Uber forces an update to current version to this non-working 139.1 code. One H of a programming coder failure and a QC effort failure as well. Not an issue Greenlight experts can ever fix.

Anybody with a work around would be appreciated


----------



## uberebu (Jan 13, 2017)

May have to be more creative.


----------



## TriadUberGoober (Feb 16, 2016)

You might be well-served upgrading to a more modern phone. I just purchased a Moto G 4+ for $200 and it was well worth it, even though my 3rd generation Moto G still works fine. The extra breathing room of the 64 Gb memory is sweet, and the R Gb RAM and 8-core processor are fast, and the extra 1/2" inch on the 5.5" screen don't hurt either.


----------



## DrvrDonMiller (May 21, 2017)

DrvrDonMiller said:


> Despite Uber claims android 4.0 is enough, or even 4.1 this 139.1 version and at least one version back will not work with Android 4.2.2. Uber expert is trying to blame the phone, but cannot point to issues with the Samsung still showing plenty of RAM. A March previous version produced an all-white screen. This 3.139.1 version produces an all-black screen with no active fields, then in 15 seconds the application aborts. Google play uninstall and reloading have been done at least 8 times.
> 
> Using Prior version was suggested by Expert. Prior versions are offered from APKpure,co but every download attempt fails. ApkMirrow prior versions can be downloaded, but going on line Uber forces an update to current version to this non-working 139.1 code. One H of a programming coder failure and a QC effort failure as well. Not an issue Greenlight experts can ever fix.
> 
> Anybody with a work around would be appreciated


Please respond with the oldest Android version you still have functioning with an Uber driver App, (presuming you are running the most current 3.139.1 version?).

Either provide the android version number (found under settings/more/about device) or the generic name for your version like jelly bean, etc


----------

